# Homebuilt Alaskan mill?



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 8, 2010)

Im only 16 and cant really afford a big fancy Alaskan mill.. but my dad has a welder and a bunch of steel? is there any real easy way to build an Alaskan mill? and are there any plans out there to make one?
Most kids think im crazy for working all the time but i love working with wood and chainsaws! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## BobL (Jul 8, 2010)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im only 16 and cant really afford a big fancy Alaskan mill.. but my dad has a welder and a bunch of steel? is there any real easy way to build an Alaskan mill? and are there any plans out there to make one?
> Most kids think im crazy for working all the time but i love working with wood and chainsaws! :greenchainsaw:



You don't even need steel.
This is from Will Mallofs book on Chainsaw Lumber Making. Its the design of a really basic Alaskan mill.







There are designs in that book for a steel mill as well - but if you real the sticky thready at the top of the Milling forum you will get a lot of other ideas as well.


----------



## PineFever (Jul 8, 2010)

Check out this link for some plans for your steel.
link:http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/tresl39.html


----------

